#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Οι συντάξεις, τέλος;

## SMBD

---

----------


## georgecv

Ας δώσει πίσω το ελληνικό κράτος και οι ελληνικές τράπεζες αυτά που έχουν " δανειστεί" κατά καιρούς και τότε θα δείτε πόσο πλεόνασμα θα έχουν τα ταμεία

----------


## DirectionLess

πφφφ κλάψα, κλάψα....

----------


## Theo

η ερώτηση που καίει είναι η εξής:

-Να πληρώνω ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ή να ξεκινήσω τα φέσια με την προοπτική να βαρέσει κανόνι γενικά το κράτος ?

----------


## DirectionLess

Αν βαρέσει κανόνι φίλε, τότε να πιστεύω ότι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα είναι το τελευταίο που θα σκεφτόμαστε εκείνες τις στιγμές .... !

----------


## Xάρης

Πληρώνουμε τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία όχι για να πάρουμε εμείς σύνταξη μετά από Χ χρόνια (αν θα πάρουμε) αλλά οι γονείς μας σήμερα.

----------


## Ubiquites

Είναι φοβερό όμως που φτάσαμε, αν σκεφτείς ότι εγώ είμαι νέος μηχανικός και δεν σκέφτομαι καν το θέμα σύνταξης όσο το αν θα έχω δουλειά για τα τρέχοντα έξοδα.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Το τόπικ βέβαια εχει μια 4ετία που άνοιξε αγαπητέ Ubiquites..

Και όταν τα διάβασα τα παίξα,μετά είδα ημερομηνίες

----------

